# Koopor 60w is no more (Looking for a new one)



## Pieter.k (23/12/15)

So today i said good bye to my vape after a short month or so with it. I am sad to say that of all possible outcomes this may we the worst as i had to pick up the pieces after a 3 story drop after the wind blew over the table it was on. Where can i get a new one now


----------



## Lingogrey (24/12/15)

Pieter.k said:


> So today i said good bye to my vape after a short month or so with it. I am sad to say that of all possible outcomes this may we the worst as i had to pick up the pieces after a 3 story drop after the wind blew over the table it was on. Where can i get a new one now


Hi @Pieter.k

If you were happy with your Koopor 60w and you would like to replace it with a new Koopor, a number of vendors registered on the forum (Sir Vape (black edition), VapeClub (black edition) and Vapeowave (stainless steel finish edition), possibly amongst others - if you want to get a better idea of where you can find this mod brand new, I would suggest that you move this thread to the "Who has stock?" section in Local Vendor Discussions) indicate that they have it in stock on their websites.

If you want to purchase a pre owned version, check out this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/blue-sigelei-150w-tc-kooper-mini-60w-tc-for-sale.t17823/ (sale of Koopor 60w {only} seems to be subject to another buyer taking the Sigelei 150w TC though).

Alternatively - if you're looking at single 18650 Temp Control mods in the general price range of the Koopor, you could also consider the IPD D2 (75w Nickel and Titanium) / D3 (80w Nickel and Titanium) or the Joyetech eVic VTC Mini (75w - Nickel, Titanium, 316L Stainless Steel or any other temp control wire when set with TCR)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Hi @Pieter.k 

Welcome to the forum, sorry about your loss and this being the subject of your first post.

I have moved this thread to the "Who has Stock" forum so that vendors can reply directly if they choose to.

Some of the vendors are already closed but I am sure some are still available during this holiday season.

Hope you get sorted

Vendors, is there anyone that can help out a fellow vaper at this time....?


----------



## Pieter.k (24/12/15)

Wow everyone on this forum is so friendly i love It. Thanks guys i am just going to wait for the 26th then postal places are open atleast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/12/15)

Hey Pieter 

We have stock of the black and comes with black sleeve. We are open as well as shipping daily next week. Also have a special running over the weekend. All orders going out get a free gift which could consist of an RDA, Fiber Freaks etc.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/black-edition-koopor-60w-tc
Any questions just pop us a mail hugo@sirvape.co.za


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

You should also know that your Kooper mod is upgradeable, but it is such a tedious process that it is not worth the while. Or that is my understanding. Apparently they have fixed that in the 200W version.
And, as @Lingogrey has pointed out above, there are mods with far better functionality. Personally I like the Evic Mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

